# I think I gassed my springtails



## serial hobbiest (Mar 5, 2017)

Just now I went to feed my two springtail cultures, and to my dismay when I pulled off the lid of the master culture, I thought they had all died. The cultures are just in dollar store containers, and I'm pretty sure they're not airtight, but I've been opening them daily... until yesterday that is- I think I forgot to yesterday. Anyhow, after leaving the lid off for a few minutes, they all came back to life, thankfully.

Since I like to have a life sometimes, and go away for days at a time, I can't always be around to pop off the lids every day. I'd like to gather some suggestions for ventilation for my springtail cultures that also keeps them mite-proof. *I'm considering putting three or four 3/8" holes in the lids with paper coffee filter taped down over the holes. Would this be adequate to sustain a highly populated culture for a week? Would it work to keep out mites?*

Since I keep the cultures over diatomaceous earth anyhow, maybe just a bunch of pinholes would be fine? I imagine a mite would have no problem crawling in between the rim & lid of the containers anyhow, so bothering with a filter may be all for naught...


----------



## Serafim (Mar 29, 2017)

im still learning on keeping springtails etc but I added a few holes and covered with micropore tape. So far no invaders.


----------



## serial hobbiest (Mar 5, 2017)

Serafim said:


> im still learning on keeping springtails etc but I added a few holes and covered with micropore tape. So far no invaders.


Well, that makes sense. Genius in its simplicity.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/94002-springtail-crash.html

The 0.3 micron filters used in mycology cultivation are inexpensive, allow for sufficient air exchange (as most soil springtails are tolerant of high C02 levels), are durable and easy to attach to the culture containers (hot glue as an example works well). 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

also see http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html

some comments 

Ed


----------



## serial hobbiest (Mar 5, 2017)

Ed said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/94002-springtail-crash.html
> 
> The 0.3 micron filters used in mycology cultivation are inexpensive, allow for sufficient air exchange (as most soil springtails are tolerant of high C02 levels), are durable and easy to attach to the culture containers (hot glue as an example works well).
> 
> ...


Ahh, yes! Now, I remember reading this before ! That's what I was looking for.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

For what it's worth, I've also 'killed' cultures before, and then after airing them out they come back to life...so keep them around a little while to see what happens!


----------

